# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  kolka u niemowląt

## natka

Witam,

4 miesiące temu urodziłam córeczkę. 
W czasie ciąży byłam bardzo osrożna, jezleli chodzi o moja dietę. Od poczatku karmię piersią i dodatkowo karmię też mlekiem modyfikowanym. 
Strasznie męczą ją kolki i się zastanawiam czy jak odstawię karmienie piersią to czy te kolki ustąpią?

Pozdrawiam

----------

